# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  تقديم مباراة منتخب مصر مع المنتخب البرازيلي

## The Gentle Man

في سياق المجموعة الثانية من بطولة كأس القارات تبدأ مبارايات المجموعة بمباراة مرتقبة بين المنتخب البرازيلي حامل لقب البطولة و بطل امريكا الجنوبية امام ممثل العرب الثاني و بطل افريقيا المنتخب المصري .



]] بطاقة اللقاء [[ 



الفريقين : البرازيل × مصر
اليوم : الأثنين 15-6
التوقيت : 5 مساءاً بتوقيت مكمة المكرمة
القناة الناقلة : Art Sport 5
معلقي اللقاء : عصام الشوالي و عصام عبده .



]] ملعب اللقاء [[



الاسم: Free state و يسمى كذلك Vodacom Park 
حيث يستخدم لممارسة رياضة الرغبي كذلك ! ..
المدينة : Bloemfontein 
الطاقة الاستيعابية: 36,538 الف متفرج




 ]] منتخب البرازيل [[



يدخل المنتخب البرازيلي البطولة كمرشح رئيسي مع نظيره الاسباني و بدرجة اقل الإيطالي ، و طبقاً لقائمة مدربه كارلوس دونغا فأنه لم يريح اي لاعب بداعي الارهاق بعد موسم اوروبي طويل لكنه فضل اعطاء الفرصة لبعض الاسماء من الدوري المحلي ، و يدخل السيلساو حامل اللقب مرتين البطولة بمعنويات مرتفعة بعد اخر فوزين بتصفيات كأس العالم 2010 احدهم تاريخي امام الاوروغواي خارج ملعبه لأول مرة من 33 سنة 0/4 بالإضافة لإنتزاع الصدارة من الباراغواي في ملعبه بعدما قلب النتيجة و انتصر 1/2 .

التشكيلة المتوقعة :

خوليو سيزار
كليبر - خوان - لوسيو - داني الفيس
ميلو - جيلبرتو سيلفا - ايلانو
روبينهو - كاكا 
لويس فابيانو 

ابرز لاعبين 

كاكا 
روبينهو 
لويس فابيانو
داني الفيس




]] منتخب مصر [[

 

بالمقابل يدخل المنتخب المصري بطل افريقيا و متسيدها بأخر نسختين بمشاكل كثيرة بعد نتائج متواضعة ببداية تصفيات كأس العالم في قارة افريقيا بالتعادل الايجابي امام زامبيا في القاهر 1/1 ثم خسارة قاسية من الجزائر 1/3 .

و رغم تصريحات المدرب حسن شحاتة بأنه لن يكون صيداً سهلاً فأنه يعرف ان هزائم قاسية قد تخلق مشاكل و تكثر من الضغوط الإعلامية ، كما ان اخر الاخبار حول اصابة الهداف عمرو زكي وابتعاده عن البطولة كانت قاسية لقيمته الكبيرة بالملعب علماً بأن شحاته واصل على موقفه و استدعى مهاجم الاسماعيلي ابو جريشة بدلاً منه و ليس احمد حسام ميدو .

التشكيلة المتوقعة :

عصام الحضري
هاني سعيد - وائل جمعة - احمد سعيد
سيد معوض - حسني عبد ربه - محمد شوقي - هاني سعيد - احمد فتحي
محمد زيدان
ابو تريكة 


ابرز لاعبين 

محمد زيدان 
ابو تريكة 
الحضري

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

المصرين بيحكو بلا كاكا بلا بطاطا حنكسب المبارات

 يلاموفقين ياممثلي قارة افريقيا

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

بالتوفيق للفراعنه الابطال 

هناك يبدع النينو ويسجل هاترك ليفوز اسبانيا ب 4-0 في الشوط الاول

----------


## غسان

_موفقين_

----------


## The Gentle Man

*خوليو سيزار*

*كليبر - خوان - لوسيو - داني آلفيس*

*فليبي ميلو - جلبرتو سيلفا* 

*روبينهو - كاكا - إيلانو*

*لويس فابيانو*

تشكيلة مصر المتوقعة :

*عصام الحضري*

*هاني سعيد*

*سيد معوض - أحمد سعيد أوكا - وائل جمعة - أحمد فتحي*

*حسني عبد ربه - محمد شوقي - أحمد حسن*

*محمد أبوتريكة*

*محمد زيدان*

----------

